# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Ummmm copperhead rattlesnake

## scoobyark

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/PainMan...6200802&page=1

----------


## anendeloflorien

lol yeah those copperhead rattlesnakes.... They'll getcha every time.

----------

_scoobyark_ (11-07-2008)

----------


## scoobyark

> lol yeah those copperhead rattlesnakes.... They'll getcha every time.


I know right.....they are the scariest! :sploosh:

----------


## wendy

ya...for sure! those copperhead rattlesnakes will make you high as a kite and wobble all over!!!

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## RichardA

LOL 

That is funny........watch out of the Coppermouthed Diamondheaded Watersnakes..... :Very Happy:

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## MDB

It appears that the elusive copperhead rattlesnake caiught up with these unfortunate individuals
HONG KONG (Reuters) - More than 400,000 people are poisoned by snakebites worldwide each year and 20,000 of them die, with most cases occurring in the poorest countries, researchers say.

In an article published in U.S.-based open access Public Library of Science Medicine, the researchers said the burden from snakebites was highest in South and Southeast Asia and sub-Saharan Africa.

Data on snakebites is far from comprehensive as most of them happen in places with poor healthcare systems and where record-keeping is generally poor or non-existent.

For this study, the researchers trawled through 3,256 published articles and extracted data on 68 countries.

They said, according to a conservative estimate, there are 421,000 cases of envenoming, or venom delivered through biting, each year and which lead to at least 20,000 deaths.

But the actual figures could be several times higher.

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## Melicious

-Rolls her eyes.-  POISONOUS snakes?  -Bangs her head against a wall.-  Moron.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (01-13-2009),_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## RichardA

They have found a couple of specie to actually be "poisonous"

The genus Rhabdophis is found to use the toxins from the frogs/toads it eats to ward off predators. And some garter specie have some toxins on them as well.

However calling venomous snakes poisonous snakes is a big thing with me as well......my 10 year old son corrects people....rofl and he can explain the difference to them to prove his case!....  :Very Happy:

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## Melicious

> They have found a couple of specie to actually be "poisonous"
> 
> The genus Rhabdophis is found to use the toxins from the frogs/toads it eats to ward off predators. And some garter specie have some toxins on them as well.
> 
> However calling venomous snakes poisonous snakes is a big thing with me as well......my 10 year old son corrects people....rofl and he can explain the difference to them to prove his case!....


I have made sure that my eight-year-old nephew can as well.  It irritates the heck out of me.

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## mainbutter

idiots.. lol

I'm going to be continuing my search for then extremely venomous cobra python in the spring, once they come out of hibernation.

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## LostNFound

> idiots.. lol
> 
> I'm going to be continuing my search for then extremely venomous cobra python in the spring, once they come out of hibernation.



don't you mean Poisonous Cobra python?!?!   :ROFL: 

hehehe

----------


## Melicious

> don't you mean Poisonous Cobra python?!?!  
> 
> hehehe


The poisonous cobra python is a marsupial too!  (Wow.  I spelled that right the first time.  Go me!)

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## norm

Cobra python - I see these in movies/cartoons alot. About 4 times the size of a retic, but with foot long fangs, dripping with POISON!!!!

----------


## LostNFound

So this Cobra python you saw on tv did it infact have a pouch full of babies?!?

----------


## Melicious

> So this Cobra python you saw on tv did it infact have a pouch full of babies?!?


It did!  And the babies?  They were slimy and their fangs were huge!  They wanted to kill someone because that's what all snakes do anyways.  I mean, they're like so dangerous.

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## scoobyark

Mainbutter I would love to join you on your quest for the cobra python! 
Im also currently searching for the rattleheadedcoppermoccasin! Oh the poison is terrifing!

----------


## SoCaliSon

This guy is classic with his quotes....

"It's a sucky experience, I can say that."

"I felt like I was higher than a kite. I was wobbling all over, and everything was going in circles."... Is this the next best thing to licking poisonous toads!?!? :Rolleyes2:

----------


## LostNFound

> Im also currently searching for the rattleheadedcoppermoccasin! Oh the poison is terrifing!


oooooh those are my fav!!  Absolutely terrifyingly beautiful!!!  Wait til next year one of those just might find it's way in to my kitchen!!

----------


## LostNFound

> This guy is classic with his quotes....
> 
> "It's a sucky experience, I can say that."
> 
> "I felt like I was higher than a kite. I was wobbling all over, and everything was going in circles."... Is this the next best thing to licking poisonous toads!?!?


the reporter kinda hinted to the fact that he lost his hand but didn't really say if he did or not.  
"Fortunately, Couch's quick thinking saved his life. But the bite came with serious potential consequences. 'They said two things could have happened: It could have caused me to get my hand amputated, or it could have killed me,' he said. 'So I said, 'Let's get this taken care of; I don't want to get my hand amputated, and I'm not ready to die.'"


The whole thing is so horrible it seems like a joke article ... ABC needs to find some better employees and some better victims  :ROFL:

----------


## scoobyark

> oooooh those are my fav!!  Absolutely terrifyingly beautiful!!!  Wait til next year one of those just might find it's way in to my kitchen!!


Well you must take pictures then!

----------


## TKR Reptiles

i love when i find some rattlencoppermoccasins. they are rare, but you just gotta know where to find em. lol

----------

_scoobyark_ (12-11-2008)

----------


## Darkice

Its not the copperhead rattle snakes we need to worry about. Its the spitting pythons. He is lucky he didn't run into one of those.

----------

_scoobyark_ (01-20-2009)

----------


## hoax

Hey you guys shut up! I for one have a copper headed rattlesnake on its way...

He is also 27% het for pastel...

I got a heck of a deal on him only $25,000. I got him from one of them brokers from Mozambique, I also sent him $5,000 something about he is a millionare and the gov is after his money so he is going to send it all to me he just needed some good faith money.... or something like that.  :Good Job:

----------


## DutchHerp

Down here in Houston we have highly poisonous rattleheaded copper moccasins.  They interbreed with green taipan boas to form dancing unicorns, which can be observed in spring when they try to join packs of coyotes.

----------


## wmanning

Whenever me and my friends are bored and having cravings, we just go out there and find us a copperhead rattlesnake to get bitten by and i swear by it we fly higher than kites..  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DavidG

Too bad no one has found the snake bite to make you higher than an eagle. Probably one of those elusive Indonesian species.

----------


## DutchHerp

> Too bad no one has found the snake bite to make you higher than an eagle. Probably one of those elusive Indonesian species.


I'll bet that turtlenecked green pit mamba they found in eastern indoshinia and surrounding isles will get you there.

----------


## DavidG

I think it's the Terradactyl python.

----------


## TheMolenater2

Uh oh, humanity strikes again...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hey you guys shut up! I for one have a copper headed rattlesnake on its way...
> 
> He is also 27% het for pastel...
> 
> I got a heck of a deal on him only $25,000. I got him from one of them brokers from Mozambique, I also sent him $5,000 something about he is a millionare and the gov is after his money so he is going to send it all to me he just needed some good faith money.... or something like that.


That is a heck of deal... I myself would have held out for at least 30% het for pastel but hey, to each his own.   :Razz:

----------


## nixer

just incase i ever get bitten by this which antivenom do they use copperhead or rattlesnake or do they just mix the 2?

----------


## scoobyark

> Down here in Houston we have highly poisonous rattleheaded copper moccasins.  They interbreed with green taipan boas to form dancing unicorns, which can be observed in spring when they try to join packs of coyotes.


Well do you mind if I camp next to your house so I too can witness the dancing unicorn spring forth into the pack of coyotes! It sounds beautiful! :Wink:

----------


## scoobyark

> Hey you guys shut up! I for one have a copper headed rattlesnake on its way...
> 
> He is also 27% het for pastel...
> 
> I got a heck of a deal on him only $25,000. I got him from one of them brokers from Mozambique, I also sent him $5,000 something about he is a millionare and the gov is after his money so he is going to send it all to me he just needed some good faith money.... or something like that.


WOW!! Thats a steal! Would you mind sending me his e-mail? :sploosh:

----------


## scoobyark

> Too bad no one has found the snake bite to make you higher than an eagle. Probably one of those elusive Indonesian species.






> I'll bet that turtlenecked green pit mamba they found in eastern indoshinia and surrounding isles will get you there.


Yes! This is fantastic!

----------


## scoobyark

> just incase i ever get bitten by this which antivenom do they use copperhead or rattlesnake or do they just mix the 2?


To date an antivenom has not been produced! Be careful Nixer!

----------

